# Key Post: Windows - uPVC



## gorms (16 Feb 2004)

does anyone know if you can get. Cream coloured pvc windows.


----------



## stobear (16 Feb 2004)

*Re: pvc windows*

Haven't purchased any, but have seen the with a cream wall and woodgrain colour, very nice. Quick sniff through google shows one of many website's, although a brochure might be needed to verify the exact colour. www.iol.ie/~crystal/Cryst...Doors.html


----------



## joanmul (27 Feb 2004)

*UPvc windows*

Rationel Windows seem to do the wood effect windows so maybe they can do a special request for a colour?


----------



## DOBBER22 (27 Feb 2004)

*Re: UPvc windows*

I have seen instances where a person has had white pvc fitted and over the years the colour has turned from white to cream due to the material being of bad quality :\ 
You should be able to get whatever colour you want though just talk to a recommended company and they will supply you with a brochure and maybe a sample.
Good Luck


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (27 Feb 2004)

*.*

I too am looking at windows at the moment.

Beware of pvc coated aluminium. They look like solid PVC, but they're not (inferior quality). Check out triple glazing and special energy coatings as well.

If you find any companies that do the above, please report back


----------



## heinbloed (28 Feb 2004)

*tripple glazing*

Hi xxxanotherpersonxxx !
Who the heck is selling tripple glazing in Ireland ? It was  a pain to get double glazed -e coated -argon filled ones .
Now they are condensing along the aluminia spacers holding the two panes separate . At the time ( two years ago ) they where the top of the range available here , but I wish I had some better ones . 
I would be grateful if you could let me/us know . Thanks .


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (18 Mar 2004)

*.*

heinbloed - Marvin Architectural do triple glazed windows. They are top of the range windows, made from wood, with weather resistant PVC coated aluminium exterior. Very nice (and probably very expensive - haven't got the quote back yet)

www.marvin.com
www.marvin-architectural.com


----------



## Laoise (19 Mar 2004)

*coloured pvc windows*

One thing to ask the supplier (& check yourself if possible) is whether the colouring of a pvc frame is actually just a top layer  - or whether the pvc is coloured all the way through.
In general, pvc windows just have a very thin layer of coloured material heat bonded to the outer surface.  Then, when they get scratched - and they will - you can see the white pvc through the outer colour.
With cream, this might not be so obvious, but I have seen scratched red pvc frames which look terrible with the white background showing through.
Laoise


----------



## jem (19 Mar 2004)

*Re: tripple glazing*

as far as I know that Roscrea pvc windows ( 087 2512099 )can supply tripple glazing.
Although I dont have experiance of them they did put all of the windaows and doors in my office and house. I found them to briliant to deal with and turned up at the exact time and day that was agreed. I know I could have bought cheeper from Munster joinery but the service and expecially the quality is worth far more than the difference.
BYTw the main reason for pvc discolouring is where they re process the offcuts.

Note: I have no connection with the above named other than the fact I know him for many years and I am a very satisfied customer


----------



## heinbloed (19 Mar 2004)

*triple glazing*

Thanks xxxanotherpersonxxx and jem !
I will get in contact with both of them soon .


----------



## Anon2398 (4 Jun 2004)

*Jamie did you get your windows installed?*

Hi - just reading back on some of these older posts as I'm investigating windows and was wondering Jamie if you got your windows in and how it all worked out - would you still recommend the wright windows


----------



## DOBBER22 (4 Jun 2004)

Just a hint folks but when ordering double or triple glazed pvc or aluminium windows or doors ask for K glass this glass is made by a company called Pilkington K glass this glass will save you a small fortune on heating bills over the years as it actually reflects heat back into a room thus trapping the heat in the room, my father has just fitted new white pvc windows for me and I could see/feel the difference right after they were fitted.
Mmmmm cosy


----------



## anon2398 (4 Jun 2004)

*Pilington K glass*

Wow - thanks for the advice. So did you ahve double or single glazed before? If doulbe how long did they last and why did you change (just wondering what to look out for!)

Thanks.


----------



## DOBBER22 (4 Jun 2004)

Changed from double glazed aluminium to pvc with double glazed K glass, I'm only in the house 7 months and I had to change the windows under the advice of dad the builder as the old ones were of terrible quality the hinges had practically siezed up so opening a window was a struggle and if you did open it trying to get it closed was an even greater struggle also the handles on the old ones were so weak that because of the tention of opening and closing the windows the handles had become loose and in some cases were broken so badly that if you opened that sash when you tried to close it again the handle would snap away in your hand thats what I mean by poor quality and obviously badly fitted.
Happy to say that it is a problem in the past now.
Remember when you look for a bargain in most cases you get what you pay for.
Here is the link to the company that supplied the windows.

www.weatherglaze.ie/

and also a link to the company who makes the glass.

[broken link removed]

Good Luck


----------



## heinbloed (5 Jun 2004)

*panes*

The metal coated panes are good.Try to get them filled with argon gas,that would even enhance their insulating quality.


----------



## harto1 (7 Jun 2004)

Dobber22,
I believe I read somewhere that this K-glass or low e glass is now mandatory in Ireland for all new builds and renovations or for replacement windows, to be in line with new building regulations Jan or Jul 2004 not sure of the date. Anyone know if this is correct ??


----------



## DOBBER22 (9 Jun 2004)

*Re: panes*

Doesn't say anything about that on the website, I believe it's a extra that must be requested :\


----------



## me newbie (9 Jun 2004)

*Windows - uPVC*

I think you are right with regards to the  K-glass or low e glass as now being mandatory.

I've also been shopping around lately for windows and have settled for these guys - 
[broken link removed] 

they do both Timber frame Tilt and turn windows & the standard uPvc. Think we'll go for the Timber windows - seemingly it has better longevity.


----------



## anon2398 (9 Jun 2004)

*Better longivity on wooden windows*

I'm really interested in your comment about better longivity on wooden windows. I'm in between minds on PVC V wooden (prefer look of wooden, but PVC have no/low maintenance and last longer, or so I thought!). So I'm really interested to hear how wooden can last longer. 

THanks.


----------



## DOBBER22 (9 Jun 2004)

*Re: Windows - uPVC*

Wood lasting longer than plastic now thats just plain balmy :\


----------



## me newbie (9 Jun 2004)

*Better longivity on wooden windows*

Hi again,

Your question prompted me into ringing the Scandinavian windows company in question and ask a few more questions myself - as I found the longevity thing a bit of a mystery to be honest.

Anyway, here’s something along the lines of their response. First off their windows are imported from Scandinavia where they are designed to withstand harsher climatic conditions to those experienced in Ireland.  The timber used during the manucaturing of the windows is a "grade 1" hard wood timber (supposedly the best). This timber is treated with a preservative before it is painted using a water-based paint (which I'm told is tougher than the typical oil based paints that are sometimes used for exterior windows which wont discolour over time). The windows themselves don’t have any exterior rubber seals typically found on PVC, which over a few years becomes hardened in the sun and eventually breaks down resulting in condensation building up between the panes. Also all their windows and doors come with a 10-year guarantee. They also mentioned that the finish looks far superior to that of PVC and as a result will add more value to a property.

Hope that helps a bit – I’m very happy with the service so far and hope to have them installing the windows within the month.


----------



## kerinsp (10 Jun 2004)

*wooden windows*

When I was building my house my wife insisted on wooden windows much to my dispair. I tried getting quotes from Marvin windows and Rationel and found both of them to be a shower of chancers. Their windows are nice looking but be prepared for crap service and 3 to  times the price of pvc. 

We got pvc in the end


----------



## me newbie (10 Jun 2004)

*Re: Windows - uPVC*

DOBBER22 - I see the point you are making about plastic outlasting wood, that goes without saying - but I think in the case of a window other factors come into play when determining the longevity of the entire structure. As I mentioned, seals leaking, discolouration, condensation. It's problems like that that eventually make people replace windows - well they are my reasons anyway. 

just my 2 cents, I'm not an expert.


----------



## plan2change (26 Jan 2005)

*Windows uPVC*

Hello

Does anybody have any experience of bonner windows www.bonnerwindows.com.  I got a quote from them and there price is competitive and they appear to be good value, fully welded, internally beaded, and with K glass.

Any comments greatfully appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## timber head (26 Jan 2005)

*timber window frames*

Hi.  Anyone know who is offering the best deals on timber sash windows in the Dublin area.  Marvin seems pricey.


----------



## sueellen (26 Jan 2005)

Hi Timber Head,

Welcome to AAM.  Have you had a read of


----------



## sueellen (21 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*eamonn66
double glazing - 3 bed semi*

does anyone know the approximate cost of getting standard (cheap) double glazing put into a 3-bed semi

*Monkey0804
Registered User
Re: double glazing - 3 bed semi*

Window replacements going in today. Cost of 10 large windows (from almost cheapest but most reliable quote) is 7200 odd. 

*eamonn66
thanks*

thanks 

*extopia
Frequent poster
Re: thanks*

Not a great price. You'd do timber for not very much more if you price around aggressively. And you wouldn't have to live with that tacky PVC.

It's a pity that PVC is now seen as "standard." There's nothing natural about it. 

*Monkey0804
Registered User
Re: thanks*

I'd whole heartedly agree timber looks better, and the price would come in the same more or less. But what put me (and I'm sure others off) is the maintenance. Whatever about now when we are (relatively) young, spending a week sanding and varnishing windows top and bottom, I just couldn't see it when we're 60/70/80 and more infirm. 

The best solution I've seen is Marvin windows - wooden windows, with aluminum coating on outside. They look fantastic. If it weren't 4 times more expensive it would be the best option.

Each to their own. 

*Cassidy
double glazing- 3 bed semi*

I got 8 windows, three of which were bay and French doors for the front and it cost €4,900.00. The company also built a double step for €40.00.
The company I got it from are based in Kildare and will travel. The only down side is that they take a while but they do a brillant job. If you are interested I could rummage out their number, they don't have a company name neither do they advertise.I got them through a recommendation from a friend. 

*ghent
Cost of double glazing*

I broke a patio door window which is double glazed. How much would it cost to replace ? Is it easy to do yourself ? Or will a glazier come to my house to measure and fit ? Any suggestions southside please ? 

*patiodoor
patio door*

We had a problem a while ago with our aluminium back door and this guy was recommended to us:

John Delahunt Phone 4527934 or 086-8728521.

He was reasonable, arrived on time as arranged and did good/neat work.

As far as I know it is quite hard to get someone to do just repairs. From watching him do the repair on our door I would not attempt it myself - bloody awful job.

You could always give him a call and have a chat about price. 

*gerry
Frequent poster
Re: patio door*

[broken link removed]

*Sally
Patio door*

This guy came highly recommended to me, I got him to do a new front door plus repairs to my patio door before. He was very reliable, excellent job done and not too expensive. His details are:- Steve from Micron Aluminium on 086 2713239 or 4627426 evenings.


----------



## seawinds (26 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Windows - uPVC/wooden*

Anyone any views on xxxxx xxxxxxx?. Im getting an extension my builder is using these guys . Ive heard varying reports.


----------



## Builder (26 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Windows - uPVC*

K glass or low e glass, what is the difference between them if any.  I received quotes for new windows and they have quoted for low e glass, just wondering if K glass is better


----------



## Dollie (26 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Windows - uPVC*

K and LowE are the same. If you want better try LowE argon filled. It has a u value of as little as 1.1u. The good ones. Hell of a saving on heating bills after 10 yrs.


----------



## dubvalue (29 Aug 2006)

Hi, 
I'm newcomer so apologies if a reply to this thread is not the way to go with this question:
I'm getting new windows on the house and wondering if any body has any experience with Regency Windows. Their stuff seems pretty good and they've quoted me €3520 for 3 windows and a front door/porch. Are they worth it?  By the way got a quote for the same job from Global windows for €8402 but only if I took the job quickly- decided to decline kind offer!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

This thread has become a haven for spammers necessitating the removal of posts so I am closing it.


----------

